# Greenup-water color?



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thinking about trying the dam Thursday night.Is the water pretty muddy?
Thanks,
Jake


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

kyjake said:


> Thinking about trying the dam Thursday night.Is the water pretty muddy?
> Thanks,
> Jake


Muddy??? Yep!
Rivarat said so, yesterday. Maybe it didn't get there yet. 
But hey,,, every gait was open for a while,,, seems like it might-of pushed every fish down to you!
Go for it, Good luck
I'm gonna hit the Mahoning,,, till it RAINS!


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks.Will try it if the weather isn't too bad,havent got to go in a few weeks.
Jake


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

jake went above dam today and got some shiners before i go to lexington tomorrow and to water looks real good just a little stained.but they must all the gates open at dam very swift above dam got alot of shiners if water dont raise it should be a good weekend


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the information,makes me want to take off tonight and maybe tomorrow too.Think myself and the sauger-walleyes may be on the same schedule since I can't get out in sunshine.Will ne hard as I only got 4 hours sleep last night as I had to get up early for doctors appointment.Don't have to go back to doctor until February which was good news.Hope you get good news at Lexington tomorrow.
Jake


----------

